# Huskies (webbed feet)



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

do all huskies have webbed feet?


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2010)

I thought it was only Newfies and Chessies that had webbed feet


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

These are these breeds according to this that have webbed feet 
Akita, Brussels Griffon, Chesapeake Bay Retriever, Chinook, Field Spaniel, German Shorthaired Pointer, German Wirehaired Pointer, Irish Water Spaniel, Labrador Retriever, Leonberger, Newfoundland, Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever, Otterhound, Plott Hound, Portuguese Water Dog, Redbone Coonhound, Spanish Water Dog, Weimaraner, Wirehaired Pointing Griffon.


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

sorry i just read its slightly webbed feet????

Siberian Husky

in the show charactristics near the bottom


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Yep its right i think just looked it up it says that they have slightly webbed feet to help with the snow


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

yeh i was just wondering as Kya has this but other AKK dont i might ask the yahoo group if it is a desired trait or not


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

Kira has webbed feet


----------

